# Made my first order to "Monster Guts"



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, I finally broke down and bought the "Son of Power" pack...Their site says ships in 4-5 days, plus I did the 2 day USPS shipping, so hope to get it soon!!
Anybody ever have any problems with them or their merchandise??..I'm so excited to get it!!..Hope I don't fry this one, but it looks like a complete kit to get me started..


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

No problems at all. A good company to do business with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've bought LED eyes from them on more than one occasion - no problems, either.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No problems here, either. Always a pleasure to do business with Dean.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've bought 5 of those from them. All great. My only complaint is that they spin faster than I'd like (even at the slow "wiper" speed). That's no fault of theirs. I'm not sure how to slow it down further without the risk of overheating them. Otaku???


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cool!!..Thanks for chiming in guys!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with above. Always had great service from them.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I've bought 5 of those from them. All great. My only complaint is that they spin faster than I'd like (even at the slow "wiper" speed). That's no fault of theirs. I'm not sure how to slow it down further without the risk of overheating them. Otaku???


I looked at the SoPP and I didn't see anything that said which power supply is sold with the kit. If it's the 12VDC supply then you can try using something with lower voltage, like 9VDC or 5VDC, just make sure you have enough amps. I've used 5VDC, 3.7A regulated supplies with no problems. I think the SoPP is a PWM speed controller so the torque-reduction effect of using a lower voltage will be mitigated to some extent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

"OUTPUT ~12V ~5A"

ZW AC Adapter Model # ZW12V5A25RD


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this what comes with the set I bought?..I think it also comes with some sort of connectors as well, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, that's the adapter. I also bought the Bride of Power Pack (or something like that). That one comes with some sort of speed control dial. I haven't experimented with it yet. Maybe it will keep Rockin' Granny from launching right out of her chair.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No idea about which supply comes with the kit, but the pic shows the quick connect adapter for plugging into the motor and the dimmer control. Looks like you'll have all you need.
Stari3oy2 - you could email Dean and ask if using a 5VDC supply would be okay. That would definitely give you slower speeds, but may be a problem if you have a substantial load on the motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I actually forgot that i bought a dimmer knob until I was photographing the power adapter! Duh. (That's what you get for shopping in February and then losing steam.) Once I hook that up, my speed complaints should vanish. Keep that speed control dial in mind Eddie, in case you feel that your prop needs slower motion. A Cauldron Creep shouldn't look like he's whipping egg whites (for example).


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL, indeed!!..Thanks for the info and pics!!..I will definitely look into a speed control dial!!


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Monster guts is a fine company. I bought one of their old nerve centers, and it came in a timely fashion with plenty of support and documentation.
I look forward to doing more business with then in the future!
Hopefully this kind of testimonial puts you more at ease doing business with a new company.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Monster Guts has been a sponsor of HauntForum in the past, and has always pulled through for me when I have an order with them. I have never had any problems with their stuff, and knowing their owner Dean personally, I know if there was a problem he would make it right.


----------

